

SugarSync ditches freemium - timsayshey
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/10/idUSnMKWXYzy4a+1f0+MKW20131210

======
timsayshey
Looks like they are following after google. Offer freemium until you have a
following then axe it and squeeze em for cash. However google makes it hard to
find an equivalent alternative. I don't think sugarsync has done that here.

~~~
ehmuidifici
That's the reason I'm intending to quit my account. Sugarsync is OK, but there
are many better alternatives (paid/free) in the market.

~~~
timsayshey
Agreed, actually did a little research and Baracuda's copy.com looks pretty
cool, they even have a tool for sugarsync users to migrate their data, they
offer 20gb free with 5gb free per referral, no limit. Found the link for
sugarsync migration:
[https://www.copy.com/sugar?r=0ruZ2r](https://www.copy.com/sugar?r=0ruZ2r)

